# Panorámicas desde el Museo de la Nación



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Limpiando mi archivo de fotos encontré estas (mal tomadas) panorámicas que saqué en enero del 2006 desde el edificio del Museo de la Nación. ¿Podrían por favor ayudarme a comentarlas e identificar lo que se muestra en ellas? Lamentablemente, no sé qué fue lo que fotografié... hno:

¡Gracias!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

mmm no conozco mucho la zona.. asi que no se que fotografiaste

una pregunta.. eso atras.. al fondo .. en la 2da fotografia... es la Isla San Lorenzo??


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Fíjate que yo también pensé eso, naths...¿pero no está bien lejos del museo??? Ojalá algún forista nos pueda deslindar todo esto...



naths12 said:


> mmm no conozco mucho la zona.. asi que no se que fotografiaste
> 
> una pregunta.. eso atras.. al fondo .. en la 2da fotografia... *es la Isla San Lorenzo??*


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

solo ubico el reservorio por la videna de San Luis... hno:


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

1ra. foto al fondo el agustino, me imagino es el cerro el pino. Al pie esta yerbateros, una de las zonas mas contaminadas de Lima, me refiero a los restos del mercado mayorista, tambien peligrosa por los maleantes. Plano intermedio distrito de San Luis, algunas areas verdes que pueden ser cancahs de beisbol, etc. .no se si pertenecen a la Videna. Inmediatamente detras del museo un colegio estatal.
2da. foto conjunto habitacional las torres de san Borja. construidas durante 2do gobierno de Belaunde. Al fondo varios distritos con direccion al mar. Tambien pienso que es la isla San Lorenzo.
3ra foto. al fondo el distrito de Santa Anita, Ate, los cerros que separan Ate de La Molina. Plano intermedio Torres de san Borja, mas cerca a la izquierda pared blanca con porton azul, el CONCYTEC. las canchitas de fulbito son un centro de esparcimiento de los militares, ahi se mantenia en forma Martin Rivas.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

forestoso said:


> 1ra. foto al fondo el agustino, me imagino es el cerro el pino. Al pie esta yerbateros, una de las zonas mas contaminadas de Lima, me refiero a los restos del mercado mayorista, tambien peligrosa por los maleantes. Plano intermedio distrito de San Luis, algunas areas verdes que pueden ser cancahs de beisbol, etc. .no se si pertenecen a la Videna. Inmediatamente detras del museo un colegio estatal.
> 2da. foto conjunto habitacional las torres de san Borja. construidas durante 2do gobierno de Belaunde. Al fondo varios distritos con direccion al mar. Tambien pienso que es la isla San Lorenzo.
> 3ra foto. al fondo el distrito de Santa Anita, Ate, los cerros que separan Ate de La Molina. Plano intermedio Torres de san Borja, mas cerca a la izquierda pared blanca con porton azul, el CONCYTEC. las canchitas de fulbito son un centro de esparcimiento de los militares, ahi se mantenia en forma Martin Rivas.


3ra Foto. Ate y Santa Anita al fondo y en el pleno intermedio San Luis y la parte norte de San Borja, los de colores y los de ladrillitos son conjuntos habitacionales (bloques de departamentos), LA pared si es el Concytec, y las canchitas de fulbito, es del centro de esparcimiento del PRODUCE (ministerio de la producción).

2da Foto. Al fondo La Isla San Lorenzo, por ahí el edificio de essalud que está en ventay a la derecha junto a un edificio un grupo de arboles, que podrían ser el parque de la reserva o el campo de marte. En el plano medio, las torres de San Borja (la zona entre los os edificios altos) la avenida con edificios de 5 pisos y la berma central verde es Aviación, y en primer plano El Vertice de la Cultura del Museo de la Nación. 

1ra Foto. El cerro el Pino en el Agusino y San Cosme creo que tambien aparece atrás, casi todo San Luis, la Videna con sus áreas verdes, creo que ea linea de arboles es la Avenida del Aire, el edificio blanco a la derecha es de odontología de la San Martin si no me equivoco, un colegio Nacional junto al CONCYTEC, y muchas casitas feas...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No son las de las segunda foto las torres de Limatambo? (condominios réplicas mas dos torres centrales) Las torres de San Borja -otro conjunto- también estan ahi en esa misma zona, pues, alli mismo se han desarrollado varios proyectos de super manzanas, destacándose las torres de san borja, de limatambo;... compuestas de varias propuestas y diseños de distintos arquitectos en aquella época que mencionan...

Si estoy en error, corregirme por favor... gracias de antemano...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Que feo se ve mi distrito San Luis desde alli ( la primera foto ) 

Explico.

Primera foto

desde la Videna parte san luis toda esa recta es la av canada la que limita san borja con san luis. dicho distrito san luisino abarca hasta las faldas del cerro el pino ese que esta al fondo ya que esa pertenece a la victoria .el colegio que ven en la primera foto "manuel gonzales prada "es estatal y pertenece a san borja. cualquier duda pregunten nomas..



*Asi es el verdadero San Luis de cerquita. *


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q buen trabajo de recoleccion de fotos las fotos en panoramica daban pena pero de cerca es un giro de 360


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, en una parte de la primera foto aparece una parte de El Agustino, que tampoco es el infierno como algunas personas pueden empecinarse en pensar: La prueba: 21 años y 3 meses,,,,y sigo vivo!!!!

En la segunda foto lo que ven sí es la isla San lorenzo. Su punto más alto está a alrededor de 400msnm, así que se ve desde muchas partes de la ciudad. ¿No les digo que se ve inmensa desde mi distrito, que dicho sea de paso no está muy cercano que digamos al Callao?


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahora analizando bien la 1era foto creo que es antigua por que no noto el condomio del aire dicho condomio tiene el mismo tamaño que el hotel sudameris quea la vez esta si se logra apreciar...

el hotel sudameris fue inagurado el 2000 el condomio el 2006.

uhmm de que año sera???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelente trabajo de recopilacion! felicitaciones, es mejor ver bien antes de dar alguna critica y ahora si puedo hacer.

SAN LUIS ESTA BIEN una zona en crecimiento poco a poco será mucho mejor  gracias por las fotos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias a Darko, forestoso, anylysixth, skyperu por enriquecer el thread con sus descripciones de las fotos, y al resto por sus comentarios varios. Gracias también a navegadorperu por sus fotos de San Luis, recuerdo haber visto tu thread hace algún tiempo. Respondiendo a tu última pregunta, permíteme quotear mi introducción:



Canelita said:


> Limpiando mi archivo de fotos encontré estas (mal tomadas) *panorámicas que saqué en enero del 2006* desde el edificio del Museo de la Nación. ¿Podrían por favor ayudarme a comentarlas e identificar lo que se muestra en ellas? Lamentablemente, no sé qué fue lo que fotografié... hno:
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Sería de veras interesante tener versiones actualizadas de estas tomas, para ver cuánto se ha progresado en las zonas en cuestión, me imagino que bastante. Por lo menos esa calle larga que se ve puro terral estará asfaltada como mínimo, ¿no? Y bueno, no todas las zonas de Lima son necesariamente fotogénicas, pero se sobreentiende que la intención es mostrar toda Lima, que va progresando, a paso más acelerado en algunos lados, pero se hace lo que se puede. 

¡Saludos a todossss!!! :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Limeñito, El Agustino jamás será el infierno, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como nos lo muestras en tu thread, es un distrito que va avanzando a paso firme. 

Me parece increíble que se vea la isla de San Lorenzo, pero después de tanto tiempo fuera del Perú, perdí la perspectiva de las distancias...y sí, debe ser enorme para poder verse desde lugares alejados como bien indicas.

¡Saludos! 



Limeñito said:


> Sí, en una parte de la primera foto aparece una parte de El Agustino, que tampoco es el infierno como algunas personas pueden empecinarse en pensar: La prueba: 21 años y 3 meses,,,,y sigo vivo!!!!
> 
> En la segunda foto lo que ven sí es la isla San lorenzo. Su punto más alto está a alrededor de 400msnm, así que se ve desde muchas partes de la ciudad. ¿No les digo que se ve inmensa desde mi distrito, que dicho sea de paso no está muy cercano que digamos al Callao?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Han habido mejoras...*

En ésta foto,la calle de tierra ya ha sido asfaltada... al fondo se vé la parte más pobre de la Avenida Canadá... o sea,entre la Aviación y la San Luis... aunque en realidad,frente a la Videna,ya hay un conjunto habitacional bonito... son pocas cuadritas de la Avenida Canadá que están llenas de factorías...como 5 cuadras... pero parece que lentamente vá mejorando la zona...


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Exacto esas avenida de puro terral la estaban re asfaltando (por que antes era un bache con pista, jejejeje), y ahora es una pista sin baches, y bueno la parte de San Borja detrás del Museo, yo también pienso que es la parte más feita de la Av. Canada, pero ya poco a poco mejora, y espero que pronto cierren o mejoren la apariencia de las mecánicas que hay ahí.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> En ésta foto,la calle de tierra ya ha sido asfaltada... al fondo se vé la parte más pobre de la Avenida Canadá... o sea,*entre la Aviación y la San Luis*... aunque en realidad,frente a la Videna,ya hay un conjunto habitacional bonito... son pocas cuadritas de la Avenida Canadá que están llenas de factorías...como 5 cuadras... pero parece que lentamente vá mejorando la zona...




*GRAVE ERROR....*

Av Aviacion y Av san luis Son paralelas no puede haber cruce.

Supongo dedusco concluyo que si hablaste de parte "pobre", te refieres a la zona conocida como chaparral que esta entra la av aviacion y av. canada. y pertenece a san luis es cierto es una zona de una fachada no muy bien cuidada que en estos ultimos años a mejorado bastante con tarrajeado y pintado de paredes de igual forma su vecino san borjino del frente que se puede apreciar en la 1era foto toda esa zona alrededor del colegio manuel gonzales.

El condominio esta la av del Aire que es paralela a la de canada. y cruce con la San Luis.


*AV DEL AIRE*










*CONDOMIO DEL AIRE*


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Canelita said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]


Conjunto habitacional Torres de San Borja, levantadas durante el gobierno de Belaunde, los postulantes tenían que entrar a un sorteo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la segunda foto se ve la avenida aviación.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

mmm, la verdad es que sólo conozco el Museo de La Nación por fuera, en la avenida J. Prado. No sé si está en San Luis o San Borja?
OH, si se ve la Isla de San Lorenzo


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> mmm, la verdad es que sólo conozco el Museo de La Nación por fuera, en la avenida J. Prado. No sé si está en San Luis o San Borja?
> OH, si se ve la Isla de San Lorenzo


Le pertenece a San Borja anteriormente muchos años atras Javier Prado era el limite de San luis y San Borja es decir el Museo que ahora conocen era el ministerio de pesqueria y eso le pertenecia a San Luis.

El Limite Actual entre San Luis y San Borja es la Av canada, No se que habra pasado con los gobernadores anteriores que a San Luis le han quitado mucho territorio Se ha Convertido en un distrito pequeño con apenas 8 u 9 urnanizaciones. 

Sin embargo es un distrito pujante que para mi es el distrito quizas con mas areas verdes cada 2 cuadras encuentras un parque.

Anterioremente no encontrabas estructuras altas eso ahora a cambiado puedo apreciar que esta construyendo y finalizacion proyectos de buena altura para un distrito pequeño creo que esta bien. por ay que se puede apreciar edificaciones de 10 a 12 pisos.


----------



## finaestampa (Mar 28, 2009)

*Tercera Foto: Torres de San Borja*



Canelita said:


> Limpiando mi archivo de fotos encontré estas (mal tomadas) panorámicas que saqué en enero del 2006 desde el edificio del Museo de la Nación. ¿Podrían por favor ayudarme a comentarlas e identificar lo que se muestra en ellas? Lamentablemente, no sé qué fue lo que fotografié... hno:
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Esas edificios de 4 pisos mas la torre se llama Torress de San Borja. No se que etapa. Hoy en dia todavia existen pero ese complejo deportivo que esta mas cerca ya no existe pues se ha construido alli el flamante Centro de Convenciones de Lima. Si todo lo descrito todavia es San Borja.


----------

